# Bio media -balls - are these good for shrimp tanks?



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

Someone is putting in an order from this place and these ceramic balls say they have 240 sq. ft of surface - 20 xs more than some bioballs. Also comes in a sheet 8"x8"x1" or 4". Price is kinda high, but I have not compared these to others available..... just started to investigate. What do you shrimpers think? Thanks
http://www.bulkreefsupply.com/filte...arinepure-ceramic-biomedia-1-1-2-spheres.html


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Tina, I think those are more for the marine tanks. You can get bio balls for FW/shrimp tanks from Ebi-ken or even aquabid. Sure they could ship them to you for a lot less.
I think Aqua Inspirations in Markham might also have them too.
Going to be ordering some shrimps products soon...pm we can put in an order together, save on shipping.


----------



## Ron (May 15, 2011)

Those look like an alternative to plastic bio balls so unless you are running a sump, I wouldn't consider them.

If you are looking for bio media for a HOB filter or cannister filter, I would look into Eheim Substrat Pro or Seachem Matrix. I am a sucker for Eheim stuff but it gets expensive; I put 10L of Eheim Substrat Pro in my last cannister I set up and my wallet sure felt it.

Another local shrimp keeper has read that Eheim Substrat Pro can alter the water chemistry so he uses Seachem Matrix which is considerably cheaper.


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

For biomedia in filters that didn't come with it, I'm cheap. Plastic pot scrubbers from the dollar store.










I don't think shrimp have such a huge bioload that you need anything above basic media.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

I filled my canister with Seachem Matrix, Seachem De*Nitrate, Fluval BioMax, and Seachem Purigen  

Keeps my water really clean.


----------

